# BULB REPLACEMENTS IN MY ?64



## LA Style (Feb 11, 2006)

Whats goin on fellas

I have a ’64 SS Impala and looking to replace all these bulbs.. Ive searched on here already, and looked on google but nothing so far? 

I need the bulb #’s for 

dash/speedo
kick panel area (under dash?)
 rear of center console
rear sail panels
Thanks for any help


----------



## LA Style (Feb 11, 2006)

any ideas on where to find out then? Im tryin to change these tonite, I gotta take the car out (my other rides in the shop)


----------



## LA Style (Feb 11, 2006)

HELP?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nothing special about the bulbs u can get them at any auto part store, auto zone.


----------



## LA Style (Feb 11, 2006)

Im tryin to order some LED bulbs online, so I need to convert the bulb #s

I know what the bulbs look like I just wanted to get the bulb #'s


----------



## LA Style (Feb 11, 2006)

hmm


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

here's a chart of LED bulbs and whiteface gauge overlays for chevys. 

http://www.whitegauges.net/led_results.php?brandID=2116


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Jan 25 2007, 06:55 PM~7082752
> *here's a chart of LED bulbs and whiteface gauge overlays for chevys.
> 
> http://www.whitegauges.net/led_results.php?brandID=2116
> *



i knew about the 1157 bulbs for sometime .... so much for my bright idea ...


----------



## LA Style (Feb 11, 2006)

wow so I got this huge bitch disassembled, what a task lol.. anyways I went and tried to get replacement bulbs, nobody has these bad boys in stock.. old bulb I guess

Anybody have an idea where I can find the small bulbs for the dash/gauge cluster?? Im lookin for a “hyper” white bulb, LED would be even better 

Im using 1157 LEDs for the rear area, found a LED bulb for the SS console, all that’s left is the dash/under dash lights

Any help will be appreciated!


----------



## LA Style (Feb 11, 2006)

....OK FOUND THE DASH LIGHTS AT WHITEGAUGES.NET!! BOUT TO ORDER 5 FOR THE DASH, AND MORE 1157 LED'S!


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LA Style_@Feb 7 2007, 02:41 PM~7199372
> *....OK FOUND THE DASH LIGHTS AT WHITEGAUGES.NET!! BOUT TO ORDER 5 FOR THE DASH, AND MORE 1157 LED'S!
> *


they got a LOT of lights on the dash dont they :biggrin: i think the oem #'s are 52 and 57. i work for Autozone and we dont carry them either. looks like LEDS are in my future as well.... check out Ebay for killer LED taillight bulbs. the ones that have a full circle around them plus straight out the end. wodner if the 62 LED 1156s fit the housings ??...


----------



## LA Style (Feb 11, 2006)

I pulled the dash out like gaaaaaaaaaaaaaah damn! hahaha.. from what I can see tho its only 5 bulbs for the dash, I dont know what the rest are for?

but yea I put the 1157 LED bulbs in the taillights, looks real good... I got some white ones for the rear lights and 1157's may fit underneath the dash, gonna pick up 2 more this weekend

The only thing that is gettin me stuck is these bulbs that came in my gauge set (Sunpro triple set) they are GE363, small ass bulbs man.. any ideas?


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

from the stuff i used to sell wholesale, the best bet is to use an Interior Lighting Kit from someone like Varad, the ones with 4 LED's per kit, and solder them into your wiring harness, stick them to the back of the gauges and aim them inside the housing. OR..... change them all to 194 sockets, and plug them in (4 is better than 1!!) they should fit without much fuss. Other than your 5 main LEDS (bulbs to start with) the rest should be white for your "idiot lights" like HOT, COLD, BRIGHT, and whatever others that are there. The more i want to do a color, the more i really wanna stay with white LEDS cause if i change my mind on body colors, etc. etc. it wont match. 

i think we could use 194 white LED pop-ins, solder them into the harness and hot glue the bulb bases into the sockets, and put the OG sockets back into the gauges where they wont pop out. i might do this over the weekend or so, cause i cant do anything outside. its too damn cold!! 

still got a headlight door and 3 tail light buckets to polish out.....


----------



## LA Style (Feb 11, 2006)

I thought about converting them to 194's but Im not much when it comes to wiring... Im gonna see what I can do to make the 1157s fit on the 2 kick panel area lights, and hopefully I can get the ba9 dash bulbs to fit the gauges.. post up pics when you wire it up homey!


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

found replacements at work, theyre 1895, 1893, or 1891 size, the differences are maybe 1/2 watt but they all work!


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

there should be kick panel light bulbs at the parts store, just measure them up. 1157s would be too high wattage! plus if anything, an 1156, single filament.


----------



## LA Style (Feb 11, 2006)

YEA YOU ARE RIGHT ABOUT THE 1156, I JUST SAW THAT LAST NITE.. GOOD LOOKIN OUT



> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Feb 7 2007, 07:11 PM~7201349
> *found replacements at work, theyre 1895, 1893, or 1891 size, the differences are maybe 1/2 watt but they all work!
> *


THOSE ARE THE REPLACEMENTS FOR BULB GE363? DO THEY MAKE LED VERSIONS TO FIT THAT?? OR A HYPER WHITE (DOUBT IT)


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

apparently whitegauges.net sells a LED drop in replacement for the larger dash bulbs, the ones you use to light the housings, but NOT the signal lights or BRIGHT/HOT/COLD lights... its in the conversion page , they call them BR4s? i dont see why you cant use them everywhere, cause they either ground by the socket or by the wiring, its all the same fit. the bulbs i bought were same size as the ones in it now, GE 54 and 57s... very small single filament push/twist bulbs.


----------



## LA Style (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Feb 8 2007, 12:03 PM~7207640
> *apparently whitegauges.net  sells a LED drop in replacement for the larger dash bulbs, the ones you use to light the housings, but NOT the signal lights or BRIGHT/HOT/COLD lights... its in the conversion page , they call them BR4s? i dont see why you cant use them everywhere, cause they either ground by the socket or by the wiring, its all the same fit.  the bulbs i bought were same size as the ones in it now, GE 54 and 57s... very small single filament push/twist bulbs.
> *


I didnt see those, whered you find em? I see they sell a BA9 LED bulb, which has the bayonet type base (push/twist) those are the ones that I ordered 5 of em (for the gauge cluster).. is that what you're talkin about?


----------



## LA Style (Feb 11, 2006)

hey bro another quick question, are the headlight bulbs in a '64 Impala known as H5001/H5006?? Im looking at a new set of 5 3/4" bulbs, just wanna make sure.. lemme know when you get a chance

thanks man


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

yeah the BA9 was what i was thinking.... LMK how those look, i spent a bit on just regular bulbs... and round headlights for a 4 light system, 5001/5006 are them.. i had a set of composite replacements and StreetGlow xenons, but this time i think i am going with silverstars.


----------



## LA Style (Feb 11, 2006)

COOL MAN, I'LL POST PICS WHEN I GET THESE IN, PROBLY SOMETIME IN THE NEXT 2 WEEKS (HITTIN UP THE MIAMI SHOW TONITE!)

IM ABOUT TO ORDER THAT CONVERSION SETUP, I'LL POST THEM PICS WHEN I GET IT INSTALLED..


----------



## ILLSTATECC6 (Aug 26, 2011)

*POST PICS READ MY MESSAGE*

I AM THINKIN ABOUT REPLACING ALL THE BULBS IN MY DASH ALSO TO RED LEDS 1895 BULBS....HOW MANY DO I HAVE TO REPLACE??? JUS FOR THE LIGHT NOT FOR THE TURN SIGNALS BRIGHT ECT....AND CAN YOU GUYS POST SOME PICS OF THE DASHES THAT HAVE LEDS BEHIND EM??? THANKS!!!


----------



## ILLSTATECC6 (Aug 26, 2011)

POST THOSE PICS BRO


----------

